# Technique/article on how to make overlapping circle pattern wood lattice screen?



## onohoku (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi all,

I remember reading an article in FWW sometime in the past couple years that explained a clever technique for making wooden lattices in the pattern in the attached image link. I recall that it was paired symmetric strips running at 45 degree angles (90 degrees to each other), but I can't find the article and I don't remember any more than that. Can someone with a better archive or a better memory than me point me in the right direction? 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/onohoku/7635266642/

Thanks!!


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't know, but I'm hoping someone does, because that's quite cool.


----------



## Getting better (Dec 3, 2009)

Boy, I hpe someone answers this one. It gives me a lot of ideas for application. How would you make that?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm not able to open the link with my internet. Perhaps if you would post the picture I could help.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Steve, agree it is easier if people attach the jpegs as the moderators recommend.

This is a screen snapshot of the file.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

That looks like it was done with a CNC.













 







.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

OK this is new to me. From what I can tell on the internet Ranma looks like is a Japanese version of Fretwork. From what I understand it is done by hand. I'm sure in this age a lot of it done now with CNC like cabinetman suggested. I don't see how mitering could be used in this process unless it is done with individual pieces which I don't think it is. It appears to be a solid sheet. 

Perhaps someone with better internet can google Fine woodworking Ranma. There is something there but I can't get it.


----------

